# NEW: Micro Flying Sub from ParaGrafix



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just received the first run of 1/350 scale Flying Subs. These are being cast in opaque and clear resin and are in scale with the small Seaview from Moebius. The opaque ones start shipping on Monday and the clear ones about a week later.

The Flying Sub was mastered by Ed Holt.

More info and ordering/preordering here: opaque, clear.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Very cute!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool, I was wondering if there was a 350 scale FS out there.
Unfortunatley I just sealed the SF bay bottom nose piece to my little Seaview a few days ago.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> ,,,Unfortunatley I just sealed the SF bay bottom nose piece to my little Seaview a few days ago.


You didn't add the aftermarket flying sub bay?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> You didn't add the aftermarket flying sub bay?


Lol, you are the king of photo etching, really. 

The micro FS is a jewel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

:wave:Lol


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> You didn't add the aftermarket flying sub bay?


I had no idea it one existed for the 350 Seaview.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy cow, the response has been fantastic (which I didn't expect considering that Ed had been selling the micro Flying Sub for several years). I took up the micro Flying Sub because I didn't want to see it go out of production.

I sold out the first run yesterday, ordered a second run from JPG last evening, and today I had to order yet another run (which won't be ready until after Wonderfest) because a good proportion of that run is accounted for.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I've just received the first run of 1/350 scale Flying Subs. These are being cast in opaque and clear resin and are in scale with the small Seaview from Moebius. The opaque ones start shipping on Monday and the clear ones about a week later.
> 
> The Flying Sub was mastered by Ed Holt.
> 
> More info and ordering/preordering here: opaque, clear.


Beautiful! Will CultTVman carry these?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, Steve should have some in the store later this week.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very Cool!
With some careful painting the clear ones should look great...With lights!

I love the shape of that Sub. Excellent....excellent..lol

Steve


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Heck, it'd even make a nice keychain!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

My LHS owner takes little things like this and makes earrings. I'll take the buildups I've got with me on Friday when I go to pick up some tubing and the C57-D.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Mine arrived today and I am very impressed. The photos do not do it justice- great detail and very accurate!


----------

